
Ask HN: What software does Linux need? - jason_slack
C++ developer, soon to be recovering from surgery. I thought I might use this time to work on a project.<p>What software is missing from Linux? I&#x27;ve written a text editor and a window manager in the past.
======
RobGR
Not sure if this is a great project if you are recovering and don't have some
type of CNC mill to test it on -- but the state of open source "CAM" software
is clunky.

"CAM" is computer aided machineing and it is software that takes a 3D model
and a lot of machine parameters in, including size of the cutting bit and etc,
and produces "g code" which is movement instructions for a computer controlled
mill of some type.

It is the equivalent of the "slicer" in 3D printing.

But for milling or subtractive manufacturing there are many more details, and
there needs to be a way to visualize and simulate the toolpath, and edit it by
hand.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. I will be in bed :-)

